# Simple weight workout routine



## Damon1698 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 17 years old 5'8 and 138 lbs, I'm decently muscle toned but I'm looking to workout more with a better plan.

I just want a few new ideas of gaining muscle in these areas with these available weights

Shoulders
Forearm
Tricep
Bicep
Ab
Back
calve

1x 18 lb (barbell) with waves in it for dif hand grips (I dont know its official name) - use for bicep curling I curl about 34 lb an arm 15 times 3 reps

1x 4 lb (barbell) Plain cheap connected 2 pieces of black steel - I use for wrist curls, [I hold out bar 4 inches from my knees where my forearms are sitting and curl the bar up and down using my wrist 15 lbs an arm, is actually hard to do]

1x 18 lb (Tricep bar) a square shaped bar with two vertical grips list about 58 lbs in total - I include the bar for this exercise because I can lol..

1x (Weight Bench) I lift 120lbs 3 reps 8 times any higher I struggle.. sadly

3x 20lb (dumbells) Don't ask.. I found 3rd in basement lol, I use for curls, triceps, forearms, shoulders, whatever workout I know how to do I do.

So thats basically my workout routine, I try to do 3 reps of every exercise daily, I've recently gotten bored with the same old routine so I'm looking to learn some new exercises, Upper body legs midsection idc give me some info whatever you got I'll gladly try out. 

Or link me to a legit sight that won't confuse the crap out of me with useless stuff, I'm not looking to diet or buy a protein supplement I eat tuna drink milk and watch sugar so yeah.

Also I'm not looking for non weight workouts, situps etc, I got that on lock, k thanks


----------



## mj_lover (Sep 1, 2009)

are you looking for raw strength? or want more stamina? for brute power, up the weight more, drop the reps, for stamina, do the opposite. (simplified version) i would recommend mixing it up, one day do many reps at low weight, and another day focus on power (low reps, high weight, 75-80% of your max.)


for different exercises, fitness magazines generally have a few simple ones, or best bet, spend some money and spend a few sessions with a personal trainer who will be able to asses you and recommend a specific routine catered to you.

hope it helps a bit


----------



## Damon1698 (Sep 1, 2009)

mj_lover said:


> are you looking for raw strength? or want more stamina? for brute power, up the weight more, drop the reps, for stamina, do the opposite. (simplified version) i would recommend mixing it up, one day do many reps at low weight, and another day focus on power (low reps, high weight, 75-80% of your max.)
> 
> 
> for different exercises, fitness magazines generally have a few simple ones, or best bet, spend some money and spend a few sessions with a personal trainer who will be able to asses you and recommend a specific routine catered to you.
> ...


did I mention I'm 17 lol I work as a bag boy so a personal trainer is a little much, I just want to know some diff exercises than the basics


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Get access to a free weight set (at the YMCA perhaps)....look up Bill Star's 5x5 program on the internet.  You can find great videos of all the lifts over at www.crossfit.com as well as great tutorials on how to do them safely.  Follow the program....eat properly.  You will get big and strong (or at least just strong).  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## mj_lover (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.fullfitness.net/

might be a start.

cheers!


----------



## Joab (Sep 1, 2009)

Your doing very well considering your weight on those exercises. I would recommend doing more leg exercises or you will look kind of funny in a swimsuit. Perhaps there is weight room at your school or a low cost YMCA. I think you need to have more exercises quite frankly, work all of your muscle groups.


----------

